# Male and Female GSDs in Lubbock, Texas



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

These two dogs urgently need a home or a foster, or they may go into a high kill shelter. Their owner passed away.



> In desperate need of homes for two GSD's.Owner passed away yesterday. .6 yr old bitch, CGC, HIC, OAP, OJP, CD, RN. Also licensed Therapy Dog. She is a sweet girl. West German show line breeding. Male is a very large neutered dog. Good dog. Basic obedience. No titles. No health issues 8 years old. They need to be adopted or in at least a foster care home by Monday at the very latest. If you can help please let me know ASAP!


Link to FB page: https://www.facebook.com/jane.brewer.144?__tn__=%2CdC-R-R&eid=ARASsT_G0CAYpdXNyXXEj_bKTIjYIyAhBbrqSncO084MGgIWNCOkEZh3PhDhtLiHwqIvzRILh-kMQ4uq&hc_ref=ARRSugTqfdNiKskcsKzUs5Wx0OMGwAJij1NxoKiHBh88Fq7vHHXBAP14d8Ypt6ofz1c&fref=nf


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Link to pictures:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212524823736101&set=pcb.10212524824336116&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212524823976107&set=pcb.10212524824336116&type=3&theater


----------

